# [RISOLTO] /etc/conf.d/local.start

## geps2

Ciao a tutti.

Per sbaglio ho cancellato questo file.

Mi sembra ci fossero solo commenti... comunque qualcuno che non lo ha mai modificato lo posterebbe qui nella sua versione originale?

Grazie...Last edited by geps2 on Sat Feb 19, 2011 8:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

si, se non ci hai aggiunto tu qualcosa nel file c'è solo scritto:

```
# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

```

----------

## geps2

Grazie mille!

----------

## cloc3

bada che, nelle nuove versioni di baselayout, local.start è in corso di abbandono e non viene più richiamato nella sezione start() di /etc/conf.d/local .

----------

## geps2

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> bada che, nelle nuove versioni di baselayout, local.start è in corso di abbandono e non viene più richiamato nella sezione start() di /etc/conf.d/local .

 

Buono a sapersi. In caso cosa dovrei usare per far partire i miei script all'avvio?

----------

## cloc3

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Buono a sapersi. In caso cosa dovrei usare per far partire i miei script all'avvio?
> 
> 

 

direttamente /etc/conf.d/local.

oppure, puoi istruire /etc/conf.d/local a chiamare /etc/conf.d/local.start esattamente come prima.

ma lo devi fare tu.

----------

## geps2

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   
> 
> Buono a sapersi. In caso cosa dovrei usare per far partire i miei script all'avvio?
> 
>  
> ...

 

tnx!  :Smile: 

----------

## marziods

scusate se mi intrometto... ma sulla mia arch (amd64) non esiste tale /etc/conf.d/local di fatto ho sia local.start che local.stop ma nulla di local normale?

----------

## k01

si è normale, evidentemente cloc3 parlava di baselayout 2

----------

## marziods

interessante... la mia ignoranza non ha limiti!!! dal sospetto son passato alla certezza!!!

----------

